# Foto mit räumlicher Tiefe in Bewegung



## kernschmelze (6. Dezember 2010)

Hey Community,

ich weiß nicht genau wie ich es beschreiben soll. Wer von euch bei Facebook ist und heute auch sein "neues" Profil aktiviert hat, kann sich einen kleinen Film dazu anschauen. Der Film zeigt die Neuerungen des Profils. Dabei sieht man Fotos in denen im Vordergrund eine Person zu sehen ist und der Betrachter quasi von links nach rechts Wandert. Die Person im Vordergrund bewegt sich anders als der Hintergrund. So als würde man vorbeifahren. Wie erziele ich so einen Effekt? Ich weiß, dazu ist sicher mehr als nur Photoshop erforderlich. Ich weiß auch, dass die Beschreibung etwas schwer ist, aber ich weiß eben nicht wie ich es anders ausdrücken soll oder wie ich euch das verdeutlichen kann. Vllt ist hier auch ein weiterer Facebookjünger, der mir helfen kann 

Grüße
kerni


EDIT:
Ok, habe die Lösung gefunden.
Siehe ---> http://www.tutorials.de/photoshop/343887-foto-teilweise-mit-tiefe-3d-versehen.html
Gibt es dazu aber ein Tut in dem es einem Schritt für Schritt erklärt wird?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Dezember 2010)

Hi kerni,

welche Software willst du dafür benutzen? Für After Effects gibt es in dem von dir genannten Thread ja bereits ein Tutorial: Virtual 3D Photos.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------

